
Glass and Facial Recognition - ireadqrcodes
https://plus.google.com/+projectglass/posts/fAe5vo4ZEcE
======
ireadqrcodes
"As Google has said for several years, we won’t add facial recognition
features to our products without having strong privacy protections in place."

